# hardybacker tape for drywall



## ericbadorrek (Jun 2, 2011)

had a sub use hardibacker tape on a wall where hardi met drywall..when painters went to paint--drywall peeled off the wall right where tape joint was..would the use of the hardibacker tape on the drywall be the problem


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Did you mean the compound peeled off?

I highly doubt alkali-resistant fiberglass tape was the culprit.


----------



## ericbadorrek (Jun 2, 2011)

they used the hardybacker tape like regular drywall tape and used mud...the drywall itself actually peeled off...not the compound


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hardibacker-style tape is mesh:








I see no reason why it would react to the paper to make it peel.
http://www.sg-adfors.com/Brands/FibaTape/CementBoard


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I doubt it. That's pretty weird.:blink:


----------



## iHandy (Oct 10, 2007)

ericbadorrek said:


> had a sub use hardibacker tape on a wall where hardi met drywall..when painters went to paint--drywall peeled off the wall right where tape joint was..would the use of the hardibacker tape on the drywall be the problem


That is odd. Manufacturer recommends using alkali resistant mesh tape and setting type compound where drywall meets up with cement backer board. It's what I've used without past problems.


----------



## doncando (Mar 27, 2010)

ericbadorrek said:


> they used the hardybacker tape like regular drywall tape and used mud...the drywall itself actually peeled off...not the compound


The drywall itself peeled of of what? There's nothing but studs for the drywall to peel off of.

Do you mean the paper layer of the drywall peeled of? If so, that sounds like damaged drywall... maybe from water, but certainly not from mesh tape.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

If the drywall "peeled" off, why would you think it was a tape problem? The tape is still stuck to the drywall and the Hardi board? In forty years I have yet to see tape make drywall peel off. Hmmm...something is very fishy here. :no:


----------



## Plumbing Zombie (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like somebody put hardiebacker tape on dusty hardieboard and bedded it with readymixed joint compound, and it was probably a high joint when sanded, exposed enough tape or burned through enough paper to bubble the tape or paper and peeled off when rolled. Seen that before.


----------

